# Spur Report



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

View attachment 50661


View attachment 50662


Ran a combo Snapper/Bluewater trip Saturday.

Limited out on Snapper early am.

Picked up ran South looking for the Bluewater south of the Nipple/131 area that Hilton showed earlier in the week. Since clouds covered the most recent satellite shots we had to use the 7 day average. Based on that we figured it was somewhere between the 131 and Spur.

Water was blue-green around the Nipple and 131. No real signs of life. Some scattered grass. No fliers.

Ran towards Spur hoping to find something before we got there.

Found the rip and a weedline around the Spur that ran for several miles around 12pm. Lines out!

Ended up with 6 or so Mahi. Lost a few more. Most just average size gaffers. Landed a big bull (pic) and a decent cow (not caught together).

Nice wahoo down deep landed.

Hooked and lost a 150-200 pound Rat Blue. He hooked up, jump, and ran right to where we didnt want him to go! He jumped through the weeds and ended up with 50 extra pounds of weed on the line. With that the line parted. Not much could have been done. All happened before the other lines were clearer.

Good day.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

pics added.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a good day on the water sir.....


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

AWSOME!! great pics!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report. good job!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

nice haul. i have got to get out there soon!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Daggum


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and sweet pics!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

you go with your bad selfs...... Nice job catching them up


----------

